# Help Overclocking i5 6600k



## Kumitsu (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello all, i need some help, i know how to get around the BIOS.

My Motherboard: Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7  http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5481#ov

I currently have a i5 6600k Overlocked to 4.4Ghz by just changing the multiplier to 44 without touching anything else,  also i have my ram (2400mhz) is set as XMP. I understand that is pretty good but......

i want to try to overclock steady to 4.6Ghz, i have tried changing the CPU VCore to 1.3,  1.32,  1.35 I also disabled Intel EIST and C States. and i stopped there without any luck, sometimes it boots but it doesnt pass Prime95 Small FFT's, it crashes within 2 minutes or so.  

can you guys help me out alittle here,  am i missing something ?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 3, 2015)

do not disable power saving features.

set CPU voltage, VCCSA and VCCIO. VCCSA up to 1.3V, VCCIO up to 1.25V. VCore is good up to 1.42V.

Also, be sure to update BIOS.


----------



## Kumitsu (Oct 3, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> do not disable power saving features.
> 
> set CPU voltage, VCCSA and VCCIO. VCCSA up to 1.3V, VCCIO up to 1.25V. VCore is good up to 1.42V.
> 
> Also, be sure to update BIOS.



Overclocked to 4.6Ghz I tried those very same settings and it would crash when running prime 95 Small FFT's,  but i tried just changing the CPU Vcore
to 1.375 and it passed prime95 Small FFT's test for 1hour and 30mins without crashing. 

Temperatures were 29-31 idle,  and max 70C and peaked at 76C.

Should i keep vcore settings at 1.375 or its unwise ?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 3, 2015)

temps seem OK, I have it on good info up to 1.42 is OK, so try to stay under 1.4V.

the VCCSA and VCCIO are more for memory OC. Cache multi can be adjusted too, but it doesn't matter that much. I have seen quite a few boards drop Cache multi down to 40 from 41, even, so you may want to try that.


----------



## Kumitsu (Oct 3, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> temps seem OK, I have it on good info up to 1.42 is OK, so try to stay under 1.4V.
> 
> the VCCSA and VCCIO are more for memory OC. Cache multi can be adjusted too, but it doesn't matter that much. I have seen quite a few boards drop Cache multi down to 40 from 41, even, so you may want to try that.



thanks alot for your help, i looked for CPU cache and i coudn't find it anywhere in my BIOS,  but i got the volts down to 1.365 and it was stable as well,   tho whats strange is that the BIOS reads CPU temp at 38C,  while HWMonitor reads it at 31C


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 4, 2015)

BIOS provides some load, so this is normal.


----------



## Kumitsu (Oct 4, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> BIOS provides some load, so this is normal.



thanks for all of your help bud.


----------



## SuperEliteTechGuru (Jan 7, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> temps seem OK, I have it on good info up to 1.42 is OK, so try to stay under 1.4V.
> 
> the VCCSA and VCCIO are more for memory OC. Cache multi can be adjusted too, but it doesn't matter that much. I have seen quite a few boards drop Cache multi down to 40 from 41, even, so you may want to try that.



Hello, I came across this thread while trying solve my memory OC problem. I have an i5-6600 (non-k) and an Asrock z170m pro4s. I bought Corsair LPX 3000 ram and tried to use the XMP profile but could not boot. My board has the option for 1.05v VCCSA (currently set) and 1.20v. Is 1.20v safe and might this solve the problem? I saw a post saying anything at or above 1.20 VCCSA was dangerous, but this was regarding a Haswell system. Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 7, 2016)

1.2V VCCSA might help, yes, and it is relative safe to push up to 1.25V VCCSA and 1.20V VCCIO.

Skylake has much higher voltage tolerances than Haswell. Completely different electrically since Haswell has its voltage supply inside the CPU, while SkyLake has it on the motherboard. Since the juice needs to travel further without regulation, voltage tolerances had to be raised in order for things to truly be stable.


----------

